# Building my first system, needing a little help.



## Sam_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

I was just wondering if this sounds OK so far, I also need some help choosing the PSU as I do not want a crappy one that will cause a surge to screw everything up. But I am also on a budget and not even considering a £50+ PSU.

HD 6870 1GB DDR5 - GPU
Bulldozer fx6100 6 core 3.3ghrz - CPU
Corsair Vengence 8GB 1600Mhz - RAM
Asus M5A78L-M - Motherboard
CM Storm Enforcer - Case
Western Digital 500GB SATA III 6GB/s - Hard Drive 

What do you guys think? :facepalm:


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Sam_1 said:


> not even considering a £50+ PSU.


You may have to stop now and save up a bit more to buy a quality psu if you cant afford it at the moment. Can i suggest you have a read over our sticky about PSU's there is also a list on all our recommended power supply's in there as well. I would say your wanting a good quallity 550W+ Unit

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html

If you could also provide the links to where you are buying your parts from that will enable us to help you lower the cost and swap parts for cheaper alternatives that are just as good.

We also have a sticky with gaming computers (both AMD/INTEL) for all ranges of prices if you are looking for some ideas on quality parts.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2012-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

Thank you,
Alt


----------



## Sam_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Would you say that 550w PSU is enough? And what would you say is a trust able and reasonably priced PSU?
Thanks, Sam.:smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You'll want to be at 650W with a 6870 to protect your investment over time. 
All SeaSonic- All XFX- Most Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality.
Is the 8GB of RAM a 2x4GB matched pair?
You'll also need an optical rive to install the OS.


----------



## Sam_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah, Im just gonna get a basic sony optical drive and I was thinking of getting a larger motherboard, encase I am ever going to consider using crossfire.
Thanks. :smile:

+ the RAM is 2x4GB.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

ATX Mobo's offer more expansion slots and better OC'ing abilities but don't go to ATX solely for the purpose of dual GPU's. 
One better GPU is almost always the best option for improved graphics quality.
Two GPU's cost more, require/consume more power, generate more unneeded hat in the case and you get a small performance increase the the games/apps that can even utilize two GPU's.


----------



## Sam_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

But would a 6870 1gb card be efficient enough on its own for the newest games?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The 6870 is very capable. If it does not meet your future needs, upgrade to one better GPU.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that a quality 650w will be enough for the 6870. The minimum amd/ati recommends is 500w so add 30% to that and your at 650w!


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

Eclipse Computers - Your Order have a look see what you think


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Link doesn't work. Post the components in a list by Brand Name and Model Number as below.
Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Sam_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Are there any other things i need to buy, other than the main components- like extra wires? And what is the best way to get rid of static, Im abit unsure of the wrist things. :facepalm:


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Your last link did not show anything. Was it your build? If so try again. As for wrist straps I have never used them myself. Just make sure to not build it in a carpeted room and always ground your one hand or arm to the case. I build mine on a wooden work bench in a room that has a tiled floor so there is no risk of static build up which creates a discharge.


----------



## Sam_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

I did not send the link  , and I was just wondering should I get the Asus or Sapphire version of the 6870, asus says its one is factory overclocked n stuff.. Im not sure :L .


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Both are good graphics cards.


----------



## Sam_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

OK. How does this PSU look?

OCZ OCZ700MXSP-UK 700W ModXStream Pro Power Supply: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

I want the extra wattage encase I decide to upgrade later.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I would stay away from that as it's made by sirtec and is not top quality. In fact the review I read it failed the tests. See link below.

HARDOCP - OCZ ModXStream Pro 700w - OCZ 700W ModXStream Pro Power Supply

Any of the below linked power supplies are top quality and carry 5 year warranties.

Seasonic 750W M12II Bronze Series Modular Power Supply (Ample +12V Outputs, Smart and Silent Fan Control, Multi-GPU Technologies Supported): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Corsair CMPSU-750TXV2UK Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 High Performance 750W Power Supply: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

750w Ultra Quiet Psu Hx Series Atx Eps12v Ps/2 Modular: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Corsair CMPSU-750TXUK TX Series, 750 Watt, ATX, PS/2, Power Supply, UK Version: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Posted after Tyree deleted his post!


----------



## Sam_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Doww, so expensive. :ermm: Im on a budget.. Im only 13 so my only income is b-day and christmas money. :facepalm:


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

Eclipse Computers - Product Details
motherboard cpu, and memory bundle

graphics card Eclipse Computers - Product Details

case Eclipse Computers - Product Details

hard drive Eclipse Computers - Product Details

psu Eclipse Computers - Product Details

cd/dvd writer Eclipse Computers - Product Details

most cables should be included with the motherboard box they only one you might need is a sata cable for your dvd/cd writer and a hdmi cable if you want to connect to lcd tv, or an led tv system


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Get a 650w then. Just stay away from OCZ power supplies and you'll be good. These are only a few dollars more than your OCZ you linked and are a million times better.

Seasonic 650W M12II Bronze Series Modular Power Supply (Ample +12V Outputs, Smart and Silent Fan Control, Multi-GPU Technologies Supported): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

Corsair CMPSU-650TXV2UK Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 High Performance 650W Power Supply: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

This one is fine for what you need:
Eclipse Computers - Product Details


----------



## Sam_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Yeah, Ive got the all the components n parts I need.. Its just the PSU. :facepalm:


----------



## Sam_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hrmm... Nice, is this Eclipse company based in the UK?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A little cheaper, also SeaSonic built, and same 5 yr. warranty: http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=PSX-650S


----------



## Sam_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

I was just thinking, how much wattage would a 5.1 sound card take up. And is there any point in getting one if my MBo has 5.1?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It would require very little power. Onboard sound is as good, sometimes better, than many addon cards. Try the Onboard first you can always add a card later if toy feel the Onboard is inadequate.


----------



## Sam_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Ive got a good coolermaster PSU, 650w for £60.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There are 3 650W PSU's in the CoolerMaster line ranging from junk to medium quality.
What is the Model Number of your 650?


----------



## Sam_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Cooler Master RS650-ACAAE3-UK 650w PSU


----------



## Sam_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

And if i got the Asus Radeon HD 7850 2GB DDR5, would I need a larger PSU?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Not necessarily larger but most likely better quality.


----------



## Sam_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Is there anything you would recommend, for wattage?


----------



## Sam_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

How is this for an update?

Corsair CMPSU-600CXV2UK Builder Series 600W Power Supply
CM Storm Enforcer Case
Asus M5A97 PRO Motherboard 
Asus 7850 2GB DDR5 Graphics card
Corsair Vengeance RAM (2x4GB)
AMD bulldozer 6100 3.3ghrz 6 core CPU
Western Digital 500GB SATA III 6GB/s Hard drive
TP-link wireless card
and asus optical drive
with windows 7, home premium

Do you think 600w is suitable, and do you think that PSU is of high enough quality?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Sam_1 said:


> Cooler Master RS650-ACAAE3-UK 650w PSU



That is probably the best of the 3 650W CoolerMasters but I would still advice getting a top quality unit.
650W is fine for the 7850. 
All SeaSonic- All XFX- Most Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality.


----------



## Sam_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

So would this one be suitable?

Cooler Master RS650-ACAAE3-UK GX-Series 650W 80 Plus Power Supply Unit: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


:ermm:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

650 watts is fine and that would would be ok to start with I suppose, I personally have had very bad experiences with Cooler Master psus so it is painful for me to recommend this but it is certainly one of the better Cooler master psus.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> 650 watts is fine and that would would be ok to start with I suppose, I personally have had very bad experiences with Cooler Master psus so it is painful for me to recommend this but it is certainly one of the better Cooler master psus.


As above.^
That CM PSU is one the "better" units they sell but not top quality.
Bear in mind, the PSU is responsible for suppling every component in the system with a steady supply of sufficient power for a considerable amount of time.
Even some of the lowest quality units can accomplish that for a short time but when they fail they rarely go alone.


----------



## Sam_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

:ermm: , what would you say is the best brand that makes PSUs?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Sam_1 said:


> :ermm: , what would you say is the best brand that makes PSUs?





Tyree said:


> All SeaSonic- All XFX- Most Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality.


----------



## Sam_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

:huh: Im cringing at the sight of the price of these PSU's.... lol.... I think the max I could possibly spend on a PSU is around £70.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Sam_1 said:


> :ermm: , what would you say is the best brand that makes PSUs?


That's easy Seasonic because they actually make the other brands we recommend as well.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Sam_1 said:


> :huh: Im cringing at the sight of the price of these PSU's.... lol.... I think the max I could possibly spend on a PSU is around £70.


Quality costs more. If you don't have sufficient funds for a good quality PSU then hold off the build until you do. Using a low quality/underpowered PSU only results in replacing components it damages.


----------



## Sam_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

I think im going to go with this one.

Cooler Master RS650-ACAAE3-UK GX-Series 650W 80 Plus Power Supply Unit: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## drosera01 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sam_1 said:


> :huh: Im cringing at the sight of the price of these PSU's.... lol.... I think the max I could possibly spend on a PSU is around £70.


corsair 650w tx or xfx 650w should be within your budget.
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=PSX-650S for £56.00.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

drosera01 said:


> Eclipse Computers - Product Details for £56.00.


Top quality SeaSonic made unit. ^


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Definitely go with the XFX one.

If you need to shave a little off the price, you can drop the FX-6100 and instead purchase an FX-4170 or FX-4100. Having more than four cores does not speed up gaming performance, so a quad-core with higher Ghz will actually grant you higher FPS.


----------



## Sam_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Really? :huh:


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes games and other such programs can hardly utilize dual core machine to there full potential never mind 4,8,12 core systems. We all speak from experience here :wink:


----------



## Sam_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

so would a AMD FX 4170 Processor - 4.2GHz 4 core PSU be better than a AMD FX 6100 3.3Ghz 6 core PSU for gaming?  - even though they are the same price... >.<


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Sam_1 said:


> so would a AMD FX 4170 Processor - 4.2GHz 4 core PSU be better than a AMD FX 6100 3.3Ghz 6 core PSU for gaming?  - even though they are the same price... >.<


Yes it would. There is no program today that really utilizes 6 or 8 core processors.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

^ Ditto


----------



## Sam_1 (Jul 21, 2012)

The Sapphire 11201-05-20G HD7770 1GB Vapor-X GHZ Graphics Card is out now, it has a clock speed of 1100 mhrz, instead of the HD6870's 900 - should I get the 7770? It is currently £10ish cheaper.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yes go for it!


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

HD 7770 < 6850 < 6870

Core speeds shouldn't be compared between different models. Think of it like a bicycle - you can pedal faster at a higher gear, but that doesn't necessarily mean you'll go any faster.

If you can get a 6870 for only £10 more, I'd recommend the 6870. But I can't say for sure without seeing a link for both.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

You may want to check around for prices in the UK from other on-line retailers such as:

Overclockers UK - Computer components, hardware & gaming PC
Computer Hardware - Scan.co.uk


----------

